# Chuck Roast in the Smokey Joe EnerQ



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Doing a chuck roast for some pulled beef for the first cook on the Weber Smokey Joe with an EnerQ midsection making it a Mini WSM. Set the coals up snake method with some cherry chunks for smoke.


-----

Onions, carrots and garlic cloves getting some cherry smoke for making ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus.


-----

Tatonka Dust seasoned chuck roast over the onions, carrots and garlic cloves.


-----



and it is holding temp like a champ!



Thanks for looking!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

When the chuck roast hit an internal temp of 140º it was set in the au jus, foil covered and brought to an internal temp of 205º, this was a 9 1/2 hour cook.


-----


-----

Took the chuck roast out of the au jus and wrapped it in foil and towels for a few hour cooler rest and the au jus was refrigerated to chill to scrap the fatty juices off the top. After a few hour rest the chuck roast was sliced open and then pulled.


-----



Should make for some delicious meals and sandwiches!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That looks really good. Did you have to add any water?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

KEN W said:


> That looks really good. Did you have to add any water?


Beef broth for the au jus recipe Ken!

ChefJimmyJ's Au Jus

1- Lg Onion,
4-5 Carrots,
3-4 Ribs Celery
3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic
Toss them in a pan under the Beef, and let the whole deal Smoke for one hour,
THEN add 4-6 Cups Beef Broth,
2 Tbs Tomato Paste,
1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh)
1-2 ea Bayleaf

Finish the smoking process to the internal meat temperature you want.
While the roast is resting, dump the pan juices veggies and all into a 2-3Qt sauce pot and add 1 cup red wine, something you like to drink, and bring the au jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the au jus rest a minute or so for the fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of paper towel laid on top of the au jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of fat.
The purpose of smoking the vegetables for 1 hour before adding the broth and herbs is...the smoked vegetables roast in the dry heat concentrating their flavors and sweetness giving the finished au jus a richer, deeper, full flavor.
Serve with sliced beef or thicken the au jus to make gravy.


----------

